# lake effect snow



## geoford (Jan 3, 2013)

Woke up this morning to some lake effect snow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Didn't set the alarm sleeping beauty?


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Good dump of snow there!!! How long did it take for that amount to accumulate?


----------



## geoford (Jan 3, 2013)

bowtie_guy;1572585 said:


> Good dump of snow there!!! How long did it take for that amount to accumulate?


about five hours


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

someones getting snow. I been watching the snow for 4 hours and have about a 1/2".


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I want some lake effect snow =(


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I want snow period!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

WOW !! I love some of that over here !!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

If I saw that on my truck when I woke up I'd probably puke...then shut my phone off.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Raymond S.;1572710 said:


> If I saw that on my truck when I woke up I'd probably puke...then shut my phone off.


Me too because I just lost all my accounts at that point


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks like you got something to do for a few days! Have fun!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

At least it looks fluffy and not sopping wet.


.............


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1572737 said:


> Me too because I just lost all my accounts at that point


How come?

I've seen the lakes dump that amount in a matter of a couple hrs before.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Just got done salting less than an hour ago & then the gates from hell opened up over me. Calling for 1-3" per hour now through Wed. morning.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

gates of hell opening= snow.....hmmmm interesting lol


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

You can open the gates here too please.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

xgiovannix12;1572819 said:


> You can open the gates here too please.


Just drive 6-7 hours West...you can't miss it.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

we have 4 inches so far I hope it continues.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1572737 said:


> Me too because I just lost all my accounts at that point


I literally laughed out loud that I woke my wife up. :laughing:


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

We got 1-7" today depending on where your standing. The way it looks now, we''ll make up for the whole month within 7-8 days.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

coldcoffee;1572835 said:


> We got 1-7" today depending on where your standing. The way it looks now, we''ll make up for the whole month within 7-8 days.


Im still looking at a trace.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

15" at the airport here today. 24-36" just 5 miles inland along the I-90 Corridor. They shut down I-90 for a little more that 4 hours ( that doesn't happen much ) as we were getting 1-2" per hour and 40 plus mph winds most of the day. Be safe out there and watch out Silver Creek - Buffalo and beyond it's headed your way.


Oh 15 miles in land 1-6" total.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

underESTIMATED;1572840 said:


> Im still looking at a trace.


It's mostly been shooting East off the lake. I know a few miles South there isn't much going on...Everyone should get a taste by Friday...so I hear.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

coldcoffee;1572849 said:


> It's mostly been shooting East off the lake. I know a few miles South there isn't much going on...Everyone should get a taste by Friday...so I hear.


cant wait... Even tho my blade will be used tomorrow


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Jerre Heyer;1572847 said:


> 15" at the airport here today. 24-36" just 5 miles inland along the I-90 Corridor. They shut down I-90 for a little more that 4 hours ( that doesn't happen much ) as we were getting 1-2" per hour and 40 plus mph winds most of the day. Be safe out there and watch out Silver Creek - Buffalo and beyond it's headed your way.
> 
> Oh 15 miles in land 1-6" total.


I was thinking about you guys up there a lot today. I'm about 100 miles South of all that & praying the winds don't shift too hard...good luck & be safe.:salute:


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Last weekend we were riding the bikes. This weekend the sleds.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Jerre Heyer;1572847 said:


> 15" at the airport here today. 24-36" just 5 miles inland along the I-90 Corridor. They shut down I-90 for a little more that 4 hours ( that doesn't happen much ) as we were getting 1-2" per hour and 40 plus mph winds most of the day. Be safe out there and watch out Silver Creek - Buffalo and beyond it's headed your way.
> 
> Oh 15 miles in land 1-6" total.


Stayed in ski country, Just a trace,went out and checked and salted my bank.Back to bed.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

geoford;1572554 said:


> Woke up this morning to some lake effect snow.


How can you sleep at all Here if they forcasting snow I cant sleep

Looks like fun


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Lake effect*

This is about 7:30am here!


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

bring that to new england


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Pulaski 1.22.13*

I think this was the second time I plowed this morning!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Bring some this way please =)


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Raymond S.;1572710 said:


> If I saw that on my truck when I woke up I'd probably puke...then shut my phone off.


Exactly what I was thinking!!! I don't think the ambulance bay I have to keep open would be too happy with me if I let this much accumulate!! I panicked the other day when I got up and there was an inch on the ground already.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Last Wed. I set my alarm for 5 because it was supposed to start snowing around then, I woke up on my own at 4 to see 1.5" on everything. Apparently it started earlier than the weather man said it would...go figure. It's funny though, for a second there, that 1.5" looked like 12", LOL. Scary stuff.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

grandview;1572906 said:


> Stayed in ski country, Just a trace,went out and checked and salted my bank.Back to bed.


How much money do you need to have your own Bank?payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;1573476 said:


> How much money do you need to have your own Bank?payup


JD gives me more then I can spend from the storage fees,so I need to put somewhere.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

cet;1573476 said:


> How much money do you need to have your own Bank?payup


See...seasonals really do pay off.


----------

